# Anyone tried WinImage for disk cloning?



## itm (Aug 12, 2001)

My HDD is on the way out (making loud clicking noises), so I want to salvage to contents onto another drive. It's a Samsung HA250JC and fortunately I have another identical drive.

Now all I need is the means of cloning the disk - does anyone know whether Winimage will successfully clone a Tivo HDD?
http://www.winimage.com/winimage.htm


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

I was just wondering the same (before I saw your question), but using Acronis.

Anyone had experience of either of these ?

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Neither will work. However you can do this with a Linux boot CD and the "dd" command.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

^ what he said 

You need either "dd" or more likely "ddrescue"


----------



## itm (Aug 12, 2001)

In the meantime I just answered my own question - I can confirm that Winimage DID work. It gave a failure message when 99% complete (both reading from the old drive and writing to the new one), but the new drive has just booted up fine in the Tivo and all appears to be good - recorded programs and settings all seem to be intact so far.

Phew....


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Sweet.  If you have telnet access it might be worth getting in there and running mfscheck.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

They must have added Linux filesystem support.

I'd be slightly nervous a disk created this way. If the original was faikling then there will be corrupt data in there somewhere; you need to hope it's in video data not any part of the system.


----------



## mjd (Jun 12, 2002)

Can you explain how you did this please. - ie are you attaching the original TIVO drivo to a Windows machine (I thought windows could damage the file structure). 

I want to change my 160GB drive to a larger 500GB - would WINIMAGE do this for me.
I saw reference to HOOCH - but not sure if its supported cant find email just paypal button, and idealy I would like to keep my existing content.

Thanks for any advice / tips

mark


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

No, if you want to expand the disk you'll need to use the normal procedure for adding a new disk.


----------



## mjd (Jun 12, 2002)

Its been a very long time since I upgraded mine - and then there was a limit on size.

Can you please direct me to the relevant guides? 

I was contemplating buying a 1TB preconfigured HDD but they are relatively expensive and I would lose existing content. Also bothered by investment if TIVO support in the UK is dropped (what happens to life time Subscription???). I dont live in a Virgin cable area. 

Thanks


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Then you can take the disk out and put it in your PC!


----------

